# Roccat Kave keinen bass



## Naino (31. Juli 2011)

Hey,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein  Roccat Kave + eine Asus Xonar DG PCI 5.1 Soundkarte geholt.
Nun habe ich folgendes problem.
Ich bekomme keinen Bass von subwoofer und auch keine vibration.
Wenn ich das braune kabel vom sub in das grüne von der soundkarte stecke bekomme ich bass und vibration aber der bass ist nicht so gut und ich kann die lautstärke nicht regulieren wenn ich es ganz normal stecke kann ich den sub nicht regulieren und habe auch sonst keinen spürbaren bass...
der neueste treiber ist drauf, alle stecker sowie usb sind richtig drin!
soundkarte ist neu gegebenenfalls habe ich falsche einstellungen habe davon aber keinerlei ahnung

bitte kein geflame wegen die kopfhörere sind ******** das steht hier nicht zur debatte ich bräuchte nur etwas hilfe^^

lg


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Ich habe das Kave selbst.
Das Kave hat keinen "spürbaren" Bass wie du es nennst; er spielt eher dezent im Hintergrund. Ich denke bei dir läuft alles richtig.

Edit: Vibrationen kann das Kave auch nicht liefern


----------



## PEG96 (31. Juli 2011)

Das du den Bass nicht spüren kannst, liegt einfach daran, dass die Kopfhörer und Headsets keinen Körperbass(also keinen der einem in die Magenkuhle haut) erzeugen können, bzw. nur bedingt.


----------



## Kev95 (31. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Das du den Bass nicht spüren kannst, liegt einfach daran, dass die Kopfhörer und Headsets keinen Körperbass(also keinen der einem in die Magenkuhle haut) erzeugen können, bzw. nur bedingt.


 Dem kann man nur zustimmen, das wird dir übrigens kein Kopfhörer/Headset liefern.


----------



## Lolm@n (31. Juli 2011)

Willst du ein zusatz sub ranhängen oder meinst du der Bass der KH?

MfG


----------



## Naino (31. Juli 2011)

also es steht deutlich auf der packung : adjustable vibration
@ hawx steck mal das braune kabel in den grünen steckplatz mach nen bass text und mach den sub auf max dann spürste die vibration oder den bass...
ich will soetwas nur as es automatisch läuft den wenn ich den braunen in den grünen stecke habe ich nicht so einen guten klang...


----------



## HAWX (31. Juli 2011)

Naino schrieb:
			
		

> also es steht deutlich auf der packung : adjustable vibration
> @ hawx steck mal das braune kabel in den grünen steckplatz mach nen bass text und mach den sub auf max dann spürste die vibration oder den bass...
> ich will soetwas nur as es automatisch läuft den wenn ich den braunen in den grünen stecke habe ich nicht so einen guten klang...



Mein Kave ist RICHTIG angeschlossen
Ich mag nicht solchen Bass wie du was auch immer du da machst mit deinen Steckern


----------



## Naino (31. Juli 2011)

ja das ist ja das problem ich will wenn es richtig angeschlossen ist diesen bass den ich durch das vertauschen der stecker bekomme...
wenn ich es ganz normal einstecke kann ich den bass auf keinster weise regulieren am schaltpad...


----------



## querinkin (31. Juli 2011)

Eins vorweg, ich besitzte das Kave nicht aber möglicherweise kann ich dir trotzdem weiter helfen.
Die verschiedenen Kabel scheinst du richtige eingesteckt zu haben (frabe zu passender farbe ).
Da das Kave, so wie ich auf deren Homepage gelesen habe, ein "echtes" Surround-Headset ist, sind somit mehrere Lautsprecher pro Muschel verbaut.
Deshalb solltest du im Asus Audio Center bei Audiokanal auf 6 Channels und bei Analog aus auf 5.1 Lautsprecher umstellen.
Damit beim Kave der Subwoofer funktioniert, solltest du die Surround-Quelle ebenfalls auf 5.1 einstellen (Spiel oder Film). Bei Musik wird das nicht funktionieren.
Dem Headset sollte eine Demo 5.1 CD beiliegen. Damit solltest du zum Beginn einfach testen können, ob das Kave richtig funktioniert.
Gemäss Roccat Homepage sollte das Headset wirklich vibrieren.

Hoffentlich konnte ich dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Rurdo (31. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Kave auch, und dieses "kein Bass" problem, haben die meisten!
Ein Freund hat es auch, hatte es am anfang nur am OnbO Sound, da hatte er auch kein Bass!
Doch, er hat sich ne Asus Xonar D2/PM (PCI) gekauft, danach wummsen die bässe!


----------



## Naino (31. Juli 2011)

querinkin schrieb:


> Eins vorweg, ich besitzte das Kave nicht aber möglicherweise kann ich dir trotzdem weiter helfen.
> Die verschiedenen Kabel scheinst du richtige eingesteckt zu haben (frabe zu passender farbe ).
> Da das Kave, so wie ich auf deren Homepage gelesen habe, ein "echtes" Surround-Headset ist, sind somit mehrere Lautsprecher pro Muschel verbaut.
> Deshalb solltest du im Asus Audio Center bei Audiokanal auf 6 Channels und bei Analog aus auf 5.1 Lautsprecher umstellen.
> ...


 

wo finde ich das fettgedruckte genau?


----------



## querinkin (31. Juli 2011)

Entweder in deinem Player mit welchem du deine Filme abspielst (oder die Test-CD). Oder in Spielen meistens in den Einstellungen.


----------

